# The First of My 2009 Halloween Accomplishments.



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, I have one thing accomplished so far =) I got my black tree, as a Christmas present from my mom =) It's small, only 5ft. tall, but it's great =) Perhaps I'll create a creepy pillar or even a small crypt to put it on top of to give it some height >=) Now I need to get some orange lights and all kinds of creepy things to put on it. =)

Donnie got numerous gift cards to HomeDepot for Christmas... so, you know what those are all going towards... =) We'll be getting tools and materials to build our crypt and our cemetary fence.

And... I saw a disco ball set up at Spencers for about $25.00 that I think will make my flying "light" ghosts become a reality >=) 

As soon as I get tonight's New Year's Eve party out of the way, it's to work I go on Halloween 09 >=)


----------

